# FIAT to purchase GM stake in VM Motori



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This means Fiat will own the company that produces most of your smaller diesel motors.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is how they drive the stock prices UP !


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> This means Fiat will own the company that produces most of your smaller diesel motors.


Actually, it means that GM will "dump" the Fiat-designed 2.0LT in the Cruze and instead use the Opel-designed 1.6L diesel, etc. in future models.

I am guessing the only reason the Fiat-designed VM-Motori was used in the first place was so that GM could _"...quickly BAIL & ABANDON..."_ the 2.0LT diesel if sales are NOT successful (remember GMs "...only 10K unit production..."). GM, basically, had absolutely NO intention of fully supporting/marketing the 2.0LT diesel engine; they were just timidly "testing the waters", but only just barely.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Actually, it means that GM will "dump" the Fiat-designed 2.0LT in the Cruze and instead use the Opel-designed 1.6L diesel, etc. in future models.
> 
> I am guessing the only reason the Fiat-designed VM-Motori was used in the first place was so that GM could _"...quickly BAIL & ABANDON..."_ the 2.0LT diesel if sales are NOT successful (remember GMs "...only 10K unit production..."). GM, basically, had absolutely NO intention of fully supporting/marketing the 2.0LT diesel engine; they were just timidly "testing the waters", but only just barely.


Thanks for the clarification sir.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> Actually, it means that GM will "dump" the Fiat-designed 2.0LT in the Cruze and instead use the Opel-designed 1.6L diesel, etc. in future models.
> 
> I am guessing the only reason the Fiat-designed VM-Motori was used in the first place was so that GM could _"...quickly BAIL & ABANDON..."_ the 2.0LT diesel if sales are NOT successful (remember GMs "...only 10K unit production..."). GM, basically, had absolutely NO intention of fully supporting/marketing the 2.0LT diesel engine; they were just timidly "testing the waters", but only just barely.


What will they do if the sales are successful?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Fiat will want to continue selling the engines so I really don't think there will be a supply issue for the Cruze CTD.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm sure for the near future, things are fine. Any orders already placed will be filled as expected. The interesting questions is what happens after the orders are filled? They could place more orders from Fiat, or go with the Opel or GM Korea based diesel with modified emissions. Essentially they will have to do what VW did. Since Euro 6 emissions standards go into effect soon and they are nearly the same as the US CARB standards, GM might as well manufacture one engine for all markets instead of multiple engines for different markets. 

The new VW diesel engine will debut in 2015 and the only difference between markets will be the emissions equipment. The engine will be identical in all markets.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...just remember:

1) GM _already_ has the Korean-produced 2.0LT diesel.
2) GM _already_ has the Opel-produced 1.7LT diesel.
3) GM _will soon _have the new Opel-produced 1.6LT diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Personally, I think the engine in our cars is fantastic in all respects. But that doesn't mean there aren't other diesel engines out there that I would also love.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

No frogs falling from the sky or swarming locusts here yet....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Any owners named Moses or Ramses?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> Any owners named Moses or Ramses?


I love it 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Does anyone remember the Isuzu (Chevy LUV) diesel of years gone by (maybe 1985)? Of course the engine was produced in Japan by Isuzu, but that engine was an absolute marvel for it's time. I could actually afford to drive that 4X4. I had it in a LUV 4 wheel drive pickup and it was fantastic. I'm sure GM has this engine issue strategized to their benefit and there's nothing to be concerned about. I'm believing we have the best of all diesel worlds in our Cruze's engine.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

ParisTNDude said:


> Does anyone remember the Isuzu (Chevy LUV) diesel of years gone by (maybe 1985)? Of course the engine was produced in Japan by Isuzu, but that engine was an absolute marvel for it's time. I could actually afford to drive that 4X4. I had it in a LUV 4 wheel drive pickup and it was fantastic. I'm sure GM has this engine issue strategized to their benefit and there's nothing to be concerned about. I'm believing we have the best of all diesel worlds in our Cruze's engine.


I (briefly) had a 1981 Chevette with the NA Isuzu diesel engine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> I (briefly) had a 1981 Chevette with the NA Isuzu diesel engine.



Think most owners of those cars are still trying to get up to 60mph, think they started a few decades ago.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Think most owners of those cars are still trying to get up to 60mph, think they started a few decades ago.


The car in Australia was called "Holden Gemini". Road tests at the time compared the 1.8 diesel to a 1.1 petrol engine for performance. The Korean engine is the one in my Holden Cruze and it is great. I don't have all the aero aids or urea but on a recent trip with wife and luggage + air on for whole trip got better than 41mpg US. We have a lot more grades on our freeways than the US does.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

VM Motori makes the 3.0L 6 cylinder diesel that is going into the RAM 1500. Dont know if that was already posted.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> VM Motori makes the 3.0L 6 cylinder diesel that is going into the RAM 1500. Dont know if that was already posted.


I am hearing there are some major delays on that.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am hearing there are some major delays on that.



That is probably why they have not added the Diesel 1500 to the website as available. I have been wanting to see a diesel in a 1500 for a long time. Also read somewhere that the Canyon and the Colorado are going to be getting small Duramax diesels soon.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Boog8302 said:


> That is probably why they have not added the Diesel 1500 to the website as available. I have been wanting to see a diesel in a 1500 for a long time. Also read somewhere that the Canyon and the Colorado are going to be getting small Duramax diesels soon.


GM had a detuned version of the 6.5L turbo diesel in the half ton trucks, suburbans and full size tahoes from 1994-1998. Could get 20mpg+ with those, when the gas powered versions were getting less than 15mpg. 

GM scrapped the 4.5L V8 Duramax they had planned a few years ago for light trucks, with dodge coming out with a 1/2 ton diesel it only makes sense GM needs to also offer something too. I have also heard rumors of a colorado diesel, could see it getting over 30mpg highway with the small engines that are planned(2.5L or 2.8L 4 cylinder are rumored). Chevy Colorado, GMC Canyon midsize pickup trucks to get diesel engines - Autoblog

If GM builds a diesel Colorado I know what I will be trading my cruze for.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> I (briefly) had a 1981 Chevette with the NA Isuzu diesel engine.





spacedout said:


> Think most owners of those cars are still trying to get up to 60mph, think they started a few decades ago.


Yeah, that's the model that required you send a postcard if you wanted to pass.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Tomko said:


> Yeah, that's the model that required you send a postcard if you wanted to pass.


GM claimed that *1.8L *NA Isuzu F (4FB1) diesel produced *51 horsepower*, but I thought it was more like *51 donkeypower *(slow, but deliberate); hence, why I only owned it "...briefly!"


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Assembled by Suburu in Indiana .


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

remember our motor in the cruze is not a VM Motori built
fiat wants to buy VM cause they are in bed with Chrysler anyways-mise well make it a family adventure!!

yes dodge is getting the 3.0 VM Motori for the 1/2 ton which is the same motor that comes in the jeep grand cherokee
Nissan is getting the new DOHC 5.0 v-style Cummins for the titan----great motor in a crap truck
so GM will have to step up once those hit the lots, or they will lose out on 1/2 ton sales
Ford is what i call 'asleep at the wheel"

when GM built that 4.5L duramax "mini-max" that was gonna boost GM way past everyone else, they designed it to be a direct bolt in for ANY S.B.C 
the 1/2 tons, tahoes, burbans, esclades, etc would have the option for the mini-max
the rest of the auto manufactures wouldve been SOL!!
its the OLD GM with modern twist!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The 3.0 in the Jeep is pretty cool. I test drove one last weekend.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I would imagine GM would make an agreement with Fiat to acquire the diesel engines if they wanted them. GM may be looking to build a US designed/built 4 cylinder diesel. I love what's in my Cruze now and wouldn't want to see it changed in future models.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I would imagine GM would make an agreement with Fiat to acquire the diesel engines if they wanted them. GM may be looking to build a US designed/built 4 cylinder diesel. I love what's in my Cruze now and wouldn't want to see it changed in future models.


I couldn't agree more. It's a fantastic engine.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

Nellie said:


> remember our motor in the cruze is not a VM Motori built
> fiat wants to buy VM cause they are in bed with Chrysler anyways-mise well make it a family adventure!!
> 
> yes dodge is getting the 3.0 VM Motori for the 1/2 ton which is the same motor that comes in the jeep grand cherokee
> ...


Sounds like they rescued failure from the brink of success. Why didn't they go through with it? I have heard all the makers have been slow to offer diesels in the half tons is because it will hurt the sales of their 3/4 and one tons (which they have a higher profit margin on).


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

farmallgray said:


> Sounds like they rescued failure from the brink of success. Why didn't they go through with it? I have heard all the makers have been slow to offer diesels in the half tons is because it will hurt the sales of their 3/4 and one tons (which they have a higher profit margin on).


Dodge seems to have adjusted the price accordingly for their 1/2 ton diesel. Ouch!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

farmallgray said:


> Sounds like they rescued failure from the brink of success. Why didn't they go through with it? I have heard all the makers have been slow to offer diesels in the half tons is because it will hurt the sales of their 3/4 and one tons (which they have a higher profit margin on).


I'm pretty sure it costs tons of bucks to engineer, test, build and execute an entirely new engine platform, especially when you consider the process of getting it EPA approved. GM certainly remembers the ill-fated V8 diesels of the 70s, but the political and social climate is entirely different now and more willing to adopt fuel saving technology. I don't honestly think electric vehicles are the answer and fossil fuels can't last forever. Some day, nuclear power will play a part in public transportation but not in my lifetime.


----------

